# [SOLVED] System Cannot Obtain A Valid IP Address



## wforehand (Feb 1, 2008)

Yesterday, all of a sudden my computer decided that it no longer would pull an IP address from the router. I have two NIC's installed and attached to the router. When I run ipconfig both NIC's have AIPA IP addresses (i.e. 162.XXX.XXX.XXX). I released the IP's and tried to renew but got an error. I took the router out of the system and connected the PC directly to the DSL modem. Rebooted both but still got the 162.XXX.XXX.XXX IP address. I checked the properties of both NIC's and they are configured for DHCP. I have never had anthing like this happen before. I disabled the Windows firewall. I have reset the Security settings to the Default. I have disabled the anti-virus. I have disabled any spyware/malware scanners. No luck. I can run HiJack but can't post it because I can't get to the Internet from the PC. Anybody got any ideas? I am stumped.

Thanks.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: System Cannot Obtain A Valid IP Address*

Does it say automatic private address where it was suppose to say assigned by DHCP...

If so, you can try manually assigned the IP to the computer. I have tried that and it works alright


----------



## wforehand (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: System Cannot Obtain A Valid IP Address*

It says Obtain an IP address automatically. Then under the Advanced Tab it says DHCP Enabled.

I haven't tried to enter a static IP address. It was late last night and I didn't get to that. I intend to try that when I get home from work today. Still, I shouldn't have to enter a static address. Also remember that the PC can't or won't get an address from either the router or direct connect to the DSL modem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: System Cannot Obtain A Valid IP Address*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## wforehand (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: System Cannot Obtain A Valid IP Address*

Thanks for all the responses. I reset the Winsock settings using the netsh command and now everything is working great. Actually the internet opens a lot quicker. I can only assume that the settings had somehow become corrupt.

Thanks again.


----------

